# Incomming Demons - Sneak Look at new models!



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

GW managed to sneak extra pictures and units into there Tactica Chaos Demons article on their website a little bit under the radar. It contains photos of all the units that currently have models and some new ones.

new models include:

*- The Changeling* (metal)
*- Fateweaver* (metal)
*- Horrors * (plastic)
*- Daemon Prince,* (plastic)
*- Bloodcrushers,* (plastic)
*- Seekers of Slaanesh,* (plastic)


Edit: Didn't notice the pics update in the previous thread. lol
Edit 2: Looks like someone may have gotten into trouble, as the Chaos Daemons Tactica has now been removed from the site.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

That daemon prince looks jaw droppingly awesome. Almost makes me want to start work on that CSM army I've been planning for quite awhile, despite the boring codex and the fact that I promised myself I wouldn't start anything new until I get my DA and IG at 2000pts and fully painted. Plus rep for the awesome find.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

is it me or is the DP air guitaring like a pro...................................lol


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

fynn said:


> is it me or is the DP air guitaring like a pro...................................lol


He's banging out Stairway to Heaven :biggrin:


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

has anyone noticed how similiar that daemon prince, looks like the one in the C:CSM on page 11


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

he is giving you a finger


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

yanlou said:


> has anyone noticed how similiar that daemon prince, looks like the one in the C:CSM on page 11


Indeed it does.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

yanlou said:


> has anyone noticed how similiar that daemon prince, looks like the one in the C:CSM on page 11


I'd say they're both from the same kit. The head and legs look very similar.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

at least we dont have to worry about it having only a fantasy look to it, as it obviously has parts enough to make a 40k or fantasy version, im really looking foward to that kit and the bloodcrusher


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Something tells me, after comparing, that its defiantely going to be a pretty big multi-part kit for lots of customisability.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Throne!. Those look excellent. Makes me want to collect a Chaos Daemons army, which I may just yet. I just hope they dont get rid of the old Daemon Prince model, its still very good.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

fynn said:


> is it me or is the DP air guitaring like a pro...................................lol


many lols for that one, consider it quoted!



KarlFranz40k said:


> He's banging out Stairway to Heaven :biggrin:


Stairway to heaven, what about stairway to hell...or the warp. 
i hope the DP has a kickass sword so that when we get a non-shitty sword i can have a khorne one in it that doesnt suck. well, lash prince here i come.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

The Deamon Prince looks great in the set-up shown in the OP of this thread. I don't like the way it looks in the Hordes of Chaos book but this one looks absolutely fantastic and brings a lot more hope for the boxed set.

Looking forward to this release!


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

:O They look sweet!!!!!! Thank god I'm getting bloodcrushers in my force
And isn't the DP playing highway to Hell by AD/DC? Or is itlordi


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

*modelling project note, daemon prince with guitar*
i also like the look of those bloodcrushers, i may be using them as thunderwolf cavalry in a CSM using the Space wolf codex, but the lack of a DPeq puts me off


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

This. Is. Awesome.

Well that's really all I have to say.....


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

any idea if the plastic DP comes with wing options in the kit???


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

fynn said:


> any idea if the plastic DP comes with wing options in the kit???


I believe so as there are pictures previously seen of this kit with wings on it:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=19371&highlight=Deamon+Prince


----------



## HivefleetIngensus (Mar 3, 2009)

I find those Seekers look amazing. The Changeling is nice too, in my opinion. I might just start Chaos Daemons now.......


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

nice models , really like the fateweaver.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

The Wraithlord said:


> A german site just posted pics of the new plastic Daemon Prince showing off a couple of different versions of it. Cool thing is that it proves the kit will come with multiple bitz. Dig it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just thought I'd quote the other pics from The Wraithlords post. Looks pretty much like the same kit, looking at the legs etc. Lots of options by the looks of it.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeah that's the thread I just linked to but doesn't matter because now we have pics here too.

Also in that thread there were added on files with more pictures including the one shown in the start of this thread so it is the same kit.


----------



## Malgron (Jan 6, 2010)

he looks like Diablo


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Well, that's fairly disappointing. But given the bloodletters and the daemonettes, I guess I shouldn't be surprised GW dropped the ball on this one. The Changeling and the Daemon Prince are fine, but the rest of them are junk. Fateweaver would be ok if his hands weren't bigger than his heads. The Bloodcrusher has one of the current-range Bloodletters on it, which limits how good it could be, and the mounted daemonettes are a far cry from the previous version.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

It seems to have that contemporary cartoon look, with the exaggerated areas on the body and unnecessarily angular, especially those Princes. But plastic is plastic...


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

I think these new models are awesome! cannot wait, this is really gonna get me back into my daemons again!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

At the very least the new dp kit will vastly increase the options we have for custom demon princes. Mix and match parts from the original dp, the nurgle dp, the lotr balrog and this one and we will be able to make som pretty amazing stuff quite easily.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

I think most of them are pretty ok, if combined with old models, and conversions an army could turn out to look quite unique. 
To bad about fateweaver, I just modeled one, but I guess it doesnt matter, one can just be used as a GD (wanted a different variation anyways).
The daemon prince looks pretty snazzy though, and im just happy for plastic horrors and seekers.


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

Everything looks cool. The Horrors look almost more human than daemon. Like the old medal models look more daemon than these new ones. Although I definitely like the fact that they are plastic. The Changeling looks amazing to me. Not too crazy about the Fateweaver, its cool and all. Its good to have plastic Bloodcrushers and finally be able to have Seekers. I really hope the DP are VERY customizable. 

The ONLY thing im disappointed about is the lack of new or plastic Fiends. I just hope that we just haven't seen them yet and they will be coming out.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

This is going to be great for me. I'm slowly starting a Daemons army, and with these models, it's going to be a lot easier.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

As said, certainly looking at the three varients of the DP that have appeared online, you can see which bits match and which bits are stuck on etc... so I'm certainly expecting a massive plastic kit...

... its a shame you can't buy bits anymore, as appart from the legs, most of the rest of the kit looks interchangeable... I'm guessing you'd have almost enough to build a second demon prince with all the options. 

Thats if it is one kit... Multi-part Fantasty AND a Multipart 40k version maybe?


----------



## spawn1990 (Apr 5, 2010)

I jizzed in my pants when i saw these  do you reackon they will do plastic plauge bearers too


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Not in this wave. Maybe Wave 3 in a few years.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

i doubt they'll do a 40k version and fantasy version for the plastic daemon prince itll be just a single multi-part kit and looking at the amount of possible options i think itll be between £15-£25 for the kit im keeping my fingers cross itll be £15 but i doubt it


----------



## Ensanguined Priest (Feb 11, 2009)

Changeling is pretty awesome and i do quite like the horrors..

Only thing is that the seekers aren't 'sitting' enough for me, they look more like there just standing and a beast suddenly appeared between their legs..


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Ensanguined Priest said:


> Only thing is that the seekers aren't 'sitting' enough for me, they look more like there just standing and a beast suddenly appeared between their legs..


That actually sounds quite Slan if you read it right... lol.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I really like the horrors, like they have been influenced by the old pink horrors just not so lanky. The plastic bloodcrushers are nearly enough to tempt me into collecting a khorne demon army. the fateweavers heads look too small and the dps hands look way too big, but i only wanted the horrors so im happy.

BTW how many Noise marine dps are going to start appearing? He looks more like hes playing living on a prayer (to the dark gods!)


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

spawn1990 said:


> I jizzed in my pants when i saw these  do you reackon they will do plastic plauge bearers too


I've heard that there will be plastic plaguebearers. Now whether that will be in the second wave, or a little later. But as far as I know, plastic plaguebearers are coming. I won't be suprised if there isn't (Disappointment is no longer a surprise where GW is concerned lol) but at the moment I have no reason to doubt the source :wink:

But the confirmed stuff is pretty nice looking. Very pleased the bloodcrushers are coming in plastic :victory:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Looks like someone may have gotten into trouble for adding that stuff to the tactica as its been taken down from the website now.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

I mean ya, can we even be certain that those are the only new releases, maybe just the ones they could get their hands on (wishfull thinking)
well putting positive thoughts out...
plastic fiends plastic pb...
plastic fiends plastic pb...
plastic fiends plastic pb...


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

The Horrors look really cool! Glad to see there coming out plastic!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

DPA seems to have dropped some hints as to what else we're gonna see...

In response to 'I wonder if the horrors going to have a command group, and are they going to be plastic?'



Daemon Prince Adramalech said:


> Yes and yes


Snagged from Warseer.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

LOL that DP is definitely from the new poopy dex. Sans the Axe

I like how it looks like he's giving the finger:laugh:


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Ok, tally I have seen so far for Demon Prince Bits:

3+ Heads (Curved Horns, Horns pointing up, Bull Horns)
3+ Right Arms (Axe, Sword, Bare Claw)
3+ "Backpack items" (Corrupted Backpack, Spikes, Wings)
2+ Right Arms (Bare Claw, Small Bare Claw)
2+ Torsos (One CSM, one generic)
2+ Tabards (generic robes and robes w/arrow)
1+ Shoulderpads? If not, part of arms
1+ Spiked Shoulder Bit
1+ Tail
1+ Legs
1+ Generic Chaos Icon


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

I hope it has the bits to make the nurgle prince they show in the chaos codex. That one looks very very very awesome.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Can I get a page citation for that one? Pretty sure the only Nurgle DP is the metal one.


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

hahahaha that's very true. Man I need my eyes checked cause I browse that page all the time and I never saw him. Nevermind then. 

carry on


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

The DP is just gonna be a generic one (no bits to make a God related Prince, Horrors I'm uncertain of, Fateweaver is expected (Wings feel wrong though-Like the FW lord of Change :/) Rest Radical


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Plastic horrors! Sweet jesus yes!


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

is there any mention of the flamers (the first pic) being plastic or all pewter models?


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

dthwish09 said:


> is there any mention of the flamers (the first pic) being plastic or all pewter models?


those arent flamers, that is the changeling and it says what materials they are made of. those horrors will make a lovely summoned daemon squad for my CSM just because they look nice.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

what no plastic Plaguebearers of Nurgle? This is an outrage! that was what i felt was a must for the new modals along with maybe flamers too insead Nurlge get over looked compltly and the New palstic Demon Prince i ahve to admit form this picture doesn't look as bad ass as the metla one. However he probbaly has pleanty of weapon variants so we will wait and see. I love the new Seekers of Slaanesh as they look great and the Horrors look good tho i can't tell is for bette ror worse as they apper less cartoon like than before but they also lose somehting in that prosses that i can't pin point. I'm rather Meh about the metals and i can't tell a slight bit of diffrence between the old and new Bloodcrushers, They look almost the exact same only in plastic.
Over all i like alot of the new modals but still annoyed that Nurgle got over looked completly.


----------



## Big Dave (Jun 13, 2008)

gotta save up some money, need plastics.


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

Well I'm stoked it has everything I wanted except for the thing I wanted most, plastic plague bearers. I really want to do a mono nurgle army and this is kind of a bummer if they don't make them. I like the idea of plastic bloodcrushers but honestly plaguebearers were needed more. Everything else will be great.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Praise be to Tzeentch!!!! Finally some new models released since 2002!! Although I would have found the blue scribes to be a better release than fateweaver. That Changeling model is the best GW has released for some time.

It now sucks to be nurgle fans since they were overlooked and STILL have pewter made troops whilst stinking khorne has bloodcrushers that did not need plasticating since the current models are fine enough!!


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

That Deamon Prince looks bad ass. The other models arn't looking to shabby eitherk:

Skar


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

Must say...those Daemons all look hella good!


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

jaws900 said:


> what no plastic Plaguebearers of Nurgle? This is an outrage! that was what i felt was a must for the new modals along with maybe flamers too insead Nurlge get over looked compltly and the New palstic Demon Prince i ahve to admit form this picture doesn't look as bad ass as the metla one. However he probbaly has pleanty of weapon variants so we will wait and see. I love the new Seekers of Slaanesh as they look great and the Horrors look good tho i can't tell is for bette ror worse as they apper less cartoon like than before but they also lose somehting in that prosses that i can't pin point. I'm rather Meh about the metals and i can't tell a slight bit of diffrence between the old and new Bloodcrushers, They look almost the exact same only in plastic.
> Over all i like alot of the new modals but still annoyed that Nurgle got over looked completly.


 this was very difficult to read, could you please spend a few extra seconds on your post so as it is not full of typos 



Stephen_Newman said:


> Praise be to Tzeentch!!!! Finally some new models released since 2002!! Although I would have found the blue scribes to be a better release than fateweaver. That Changeling model is the best GW has released for some time.
> 
> It now sucks to be nurgle fans since they were overlooked and STILL have pewter made troops whilst stinking khorne has bloodcrushers that did not need plasticating since the current models are fine enough!!


errm, those bloodcrushers cost a fortune and are a disaster to try and assemble, and at £18 per model, they cost a fortune to field. the changeling is a nice model, but the fateweaver is slightly suckish, considering its huge hands, but hey, its chaos. a pity about the plaguebearers, they need plastics, but seeing as how good they are, people will still buy the metal minis, making GW more money.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

and blowing out about 24 quid for a troops choice is not a fortune to field?


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

dont talk about expensive models to field, please :laugh: it's GW, every model is expensive. i wasnt saying that Plaguebearers aren't expensive, but i was saying that £18 for a single model is too much and it is not "perfectly fine" to have any metal models which are such a disaster to put together i.e bloodcrushers.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

mcmuffin said:


> dont talk about expensive models to field, please :laugh: it's GW, every model is expensive. i wasnt saying that Plaguebearers aren't expensive, but i was saying that £18 for a single model is too much and it is not "perfectly fine" to have any metal models which are such a disaster to put together i.e bloodcrushers.


This. ^

Yeah, unless you've bought at least three Bloodcrushers and tried to assemble them, there's no room for complaining about overpriced miniatures. :laugh:


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Those plastics look awesome, but once again the metals are a disappointment.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

> Those plastics look awesome, but once again the metals are a disappointment.


what? how can you not like that changling model, its one of the best out of the group


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Only agreement here on that one:goodpost:


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

oblivion8 said:


> how can you not like that changling model, its one of the best out of the group


Easy, like this: I don't like that changling model.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Whats disappointing about the metals ?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Easy, like this: I don't like that changling model.


I agree. I wasn't too impressed by any of the metals. The only thing I'd look forward to are the plastic juggernaughts.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't really like Fateweaver; he's supposed to be all old and crinkly. New Bloodcrusher looks pretty cool, but not sure about the rider on top. Look a bit too different from a normal Bloodletter somehow, and the same with the Seekers (except they obviously don't look like Bloodletters, they don't look like Daemonettes. Did that make any sense?)


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Well the Fateweaver does look miserable, which is good in this case because he is meant to be screwed up pretty hard. Though he could have less feathers, but that not something one couldn't do with the right tools... :grin:
The Horrors are a bit meh and the jewelry they have is a bit too new to me, but I guess the unit being plastic pretty much redeems it.  I mean, once a model becomes plastic it can be converted beyond imagination, so if you get a plastic model and you don't like it, just fix it and there you go. Thinking about the Letter on the Crusher here, mainly. With a bit of GS you can make him look stronger and even put armour plates on him, either home-made or from the bitz of something completely different (like CSM, duh).
The rest are badass, especiall the Changeling and the Daemon Prince, I'm bound to get at least one of each, even though I don't play Daemons... but still, the Changeling will still make a good Tzeentchian Sorcerer, and my Warriors of Chaos will need a Daemon Lord to lead them. :grin:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

MidnightSun said:


> I don't really like Fateweaver; he's supposed to be all old and crinkly. New Bloodcrusher looks pretty cool, but not sure about the rider on top. Look a bit too different from a normal Bloodletter somehow, and the same with the Seekers (except they obviously don't look like Bloodletters, they don't look like Daemonettes. Did that make any sense?)


Ehh? they look exactly like the blood letters and daemonettes


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Na, the bloodletter looks too buffed up and the daemonettes just look somehow... wrong. Wronger than normal Daemonettes.

Midnight


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> Na, the bloodletter looks too buffed up and the daemonettes just look somehow... wrong. Wronger than normal Daemonettes.
> 
> Midnight


Don't remind me that there were other daemonettes than these run-down whores...


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

> Ehh? they look exactly like the blood letters and daemonettes


ya I dont see what you are talking bout either, I think it may just be the paint job that makes them look a little altered.

I wonder how they'll package the seekers though, I can see 5 for 30$ like chaos knights.
and as far as the fateweaver model goes, I dont mind it, but it doesnt look old and crapped up like the fluff says, so Ill probably just use the model as another GD (although I will then have two, two headed greater daemons....)


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

oblivion8 said:


> I wonder how they'll package the seekers though, I can see 5 for 30$ like chaos knights.


My guess is that they'll be packaged the same as shown in the picture - a box of three. The Bloodcrusher may turn out to be a box of one.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Be really awesome if the Bloodcrusher was a 3-pack, but I do bought that happening as I can see it being a big sprue kit somehow since its going plastic. But you do really need 3 for a viable unit of them...

As for the looks... I really love all of them. I just think its the paint job that makes some of them look a little iffy to some people. Again, the Bloodcrusher being a cashing point... It's pretty much identical to the metal one, appart from the horns on the nose, yet the paint job makes it not look as nice.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

> y guess is that they'll be packaged the same as shown in the picture - a box of three. The Bloodcrusher may turn out to be a box of one.


not really a fair assumption though considering pink horrors are'nt coming in packs of two. 
dont killer kans come in packs of 3 though btw? I really liked that deal, maybe they'll do something similar with the bloodcrushers??
On the other hand, if Gw plans on charging 53$ for 3 seekers like they did with ravaners, then well..... theres not much we can do about it...... but they're dicks...


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

There is a possibility that the Crushers will have one guy in a box, similarly to Bikers, since there isn't much to put in one squad (though having three in one would be sweet, that'd mean at least 3 different Crushers and lots of spare bitz ). Seekers will have 5 in a box methinks, like Oblivion said. Horrors are obviously going to have ten dudes in one box.
The curious thing would be the Daemon Prince: is it going to be like the Chaos Spawn sprue that you can build two of them from one box, a 40K and a WHFB DP? Its not at all impossible, given the amount of different bitz we've seen. Unless of course if they'll be sold in two separate boxes.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

lol, who knows xD
the daemon prince seems a little improbable though, seeing as its a heavy support choice and doesnt come in squads.
Blood crushers will MOST likely be one per box, but 2 would be smexy, 3 would be godsend.


----------



## Hemophile44 (Jun 12, 2010)

I might just buy it for the two headed tzeentch birdie...nah. well....maybe.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

how much of a W-w-warhammer-gasm would i have if 2 DPs were in one box? i would probably die from it. good thing it wont happen, because it is GW. it would have been cool to be able to make 2 lash princes with one box however. does anyone else smell Brie, or maybe its camembert, i dont know, all i know is that it is cheese.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

i hope theres 3 bloodcrusher in a box, would be great as for the daemon prince, judgeing from the pics of each build it looks like there will be only 1 set of legs and the rest will be the parts to build the DP, likes like there will be alot of spare bits tho


----------

